# Some of my collection. *DUW*



## Worldcupkeeper (Mar 21, 2007)

Heres a few pics of part of my collection, nothing really rare of anything but I love them all[].

  ACL Sodas

  Hartmans Soda






  Nehi (got this for a buck at a junk shop)





  RC soda





  Milk of Magnesia bottles (I know they are common but I just love these, dont know why)










  Other bottles

  Poison bottle





  Ball Jar (got quite a few of them)





  Maltine MFG Co.





  Thats it for now, I hope to get more pics soon of some of the other stuff.


----------



## madman (Mar 21, 2007)

nice stuff bro,  ive got alot of knoxville sodas also as well as milks and meds, and wait till ya see what ive been digging lately.. it will blow yer mind, ive got tons of bottles, not looking to raid somones dump, just looking to dig, hey mon i wouldnt want to show my dump either,im a good guy and have alot of experiance,anything local to you would be yours, that maltine is nice shows age in yer dump, best of luck to ya mike


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks man. The Maltine I got from an antique shop. Ive got an old dump lined up for possible next week and if its any good, ill invite you down to dig, Ive also been scouting out several very old houses (abandoned) up in the sevierville area. Ill let you know if anything happens with those and if I could only get permission (which would probably never happen), ive got some old homesites from my great great great grandparents up in the national park that go way back, the earliest record is in the 1700's.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Apr 2, 2007)

Heres a few more.

  I was given the Rawleighs and the Brandywine the other I dug.









  This one I dug, I thought it was pretty interesting, its got Not to be refilled and No Deposit No Return embossed on the front/back.





  Then I have another one I dug, no pictures yet. Its a Pasteurized Citrate of Magnesia. But its has "In cases of sevier and constant pains in the lower abdomen do not use laxatives but consult a physician", "dose adults one half to one bottle as desired", "Children in proportion to age" embossed on it.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice finds. Love the green deco soda. What is it and can you get me one?[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 3, 2007)

That green Deco Soda is sweet!


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Apr 3, 2007)

It says Branywine Sugar Beverage on it. Ive seen plenty of these in clear around here but never a green one.


----------



## madman (Apr 3, 2007)

yo wc the brandywine is sweet! hard to come by,  love that ralieghs those are cool, hey mon lets get together and dig somthing mike


----------



## cramer1399 (Jul 11, 2011)

thats a sweet rc cola!


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice job taking pic's Aric, what the heck happened that it took 4 years between posts(none of my business), great to see you posting again....Jim


----------

